# Palominos? Cremellos? Champagnes?



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I am posting these two guys with permission from my best friend; her two horses have always intrigued me. The first three pictures are of her 15yo gelding, Streak. She's never seen his dam or sire, and the only information she has regarding them is that both his dam and his dam's sire had unique amber eyes. He has an almost white mane and tail, as well as mottled skin, shown below. Would you say he is a Palomino, Cremello [I thought they -always- had blue eyes?] or a Champagne? If champagne...which one? Gold?
The last two photos are of her coming 2yo colt, Flint. I saw his sire myself, and he was a true Cremello, blue eyes and all. The problem is, we don't know what his dam looked like. Is he just a regular Palomino? His skin is solid and dark, and his eyes are dark too. But he's such a pale cream color. I call him the big blonde baby. :lol: Any thoughts on this guy?


Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I have no idea, but the one's eye is exactly like our Mustang.
He's all white, but has those eyes. Is what you call a "solid paint" I think.
Where they are a solid color all around, but their skin is black and pink.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The first one, could be a champagne. The eyes aren't like most palominos, but, he could be a palomino with just lighter eyes. I'd say he's palomino though. There doesn't appear to be the freckling that associated with champagne's around the eye, nose etc.

The second one is 100% palomino.

And yes, cremello's ALWAYS have blue eyes.


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Both Palomino.

As an aside, Cremellos don't ALWAYS have blue eyes. They frequently have pale green eyes.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thought the first one was a Champagne but other are saying he isnt so i will leave it but the nd one is a Issabella Palomino (light pally basicaly)


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Neither horse is displaying Champagne characteristics. A Golden Champagne (what either of these horses would have to be if they were in fact champagne) have pink skin, not dark. 










Even the Amber Champagnes (bay+champagne) exhibit the lighter skin:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Lexiie said:


> I have no idea, but the one's eye is exactly like our Mustang.
> He's all white, but has those eyes. Is what you call a "solid paint" I think.
> Where they are a solid color all around, but their skin is black and pink.


A solid Paint is an American Paint Horse that does not display a pinto pattern.

The second horse is a palomino. Do you have any pictures of the first where he isn't caked in mud?


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

haha, unfortunately, no. The boys are on 24/7 turnout, and love wallowing in the mud like pigs.

He's a very pale palomino (isabella?)..so pale that you can barely tell he has one white hind sock and a white blaze.


----------

